# Audi Driver International, 11th October at Castle Combe



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Let us make this a *really big event *this year where the TTOC will pick up loads of prizes no doubt

Check here for details http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

The format will be the same as in previous years: track day, car (club) displays and Concours d'Elegance during Saturday. Champagne Reception at Swindon Audi and the evening event will be at Swindon Hilton just across the road.

Book early to avoid disapointments


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds good Dani - thanks for the reminder


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like 2 definites so far 

Any more takers?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be there as ever


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm working that weekend


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

me too ill be there.

Theres also a VW/Audi event this Sat too


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That'll be:

John
Dani
Andi
Gadgetboy

I'm sure we can beat last year's show. Where is the committee :roll:


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

ill be there cheers paul


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm hoping to be there also 8)

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This is gathering speed 8)

Here we are:

John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Me too Dani 

Mark

oh, will there be a chance of a TT only track session ?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've started the committee ball rolling on this today.

I'll be coming down with Julie.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The list is growing 

John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem

Mark,
in all previous years there was never a TT only track time. I can't imagine that Paul (Harris) = editor of Audi Driver will put one on this year.

A tip for all who are coming:
the Swindon Hilton is a big hotel but the earlier you book the better the discount. And definitely book privately: Audi Driver charge an extra £10 per person per room per night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Most of you will know I love trackdays 

But I hate Castle Combe 

1) The surface is extremly abrasive: last year I lost 2mm of tread in just two sessions. Little wonder that the info they send out says to arrive with plenty of tread!

2) The circuit is most unsatifying to drive: its nothing but a series of sprint straights joined by right angle bends: nothing flows.

So CC is not for me...

But if you're into Audis in a big way and you love trade shows, then it's a great event.


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

How Could i forget, Looking Forward To iT , See You There


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TThriller said:


> Most of you will know I love trackdays
> 
> But I hate Castle Combe
> 
> ...


It's a highly regarded circuit by racers (including Button) and despite the addition of two chicanes in 1999 for safety reasons, it all flows rather well.
The slowest section of the track, Avon Rise and Quarry is seriously difficult to master and there's lots of incident there,
it's considered to be one of the hardest corners in Britain.
The circuit can be hard on the outside edge of the nearside front tyre in an inherently understeering car such as the TT
but if smoothly driven it's not too bad.
The Dunlop UK Circuit Guide describes Combe as 'Gutsy' and I do agree ..... when conditions are good I really like it but I really don't enjoy it when damp or wet; the barriers are far too close for my comfort.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT RS said:


> How Could i forget, Looking Forward To iT , See You There


And the list grows and grows 8)

John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think Gi2mo x is coming also


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> I think Gi2mo x is coming also


Sounds good


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Gi2mo x is coming also
> ...


Yeah!! and i think hes brining even MORE POWER too!! :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

gadgetboy38 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > gadgetboy38 said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

If I'm still in the country then I'll be there too.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Rhod_TT said:


> If I'm still in the country then I'll be there too.


Where are you going, Rhod?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I may come as the car may be in a semi finished state by then budget willing not for the track though


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you bringing that article with you Rob? :wink: 

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS

*Possibles*
Sam; GiZmo
Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

and me ... if in country


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

G12MO X said:


> I will be there so please add me to you list


Nice on Sam 

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

G12MO X said:


> I will be there so please add me to you list


greaTT Sam [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

So here goes: -

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox

*Possibles*
Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

In answer to Mark's earlier question:



> TRACK
> 
> You can take part in track driving sessions on one of Britain's most renowned racing circuits, enjoying the full performance of your car without the problems of other traffic and speed cameras. Driving on a track like this is a wonderfully exhilarating experience and enables you to hone your driving skills.
> 
> ...


£74 per room per night currently on the Hilton website, bit cheaper than £96 via autometrix...

Nick


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Dani,

I will be there, not sure about clubparking, S5 is still a bit new for all that :wink:

Jason


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Danni
please pencil our names in Danni if evelyn can get time off her work :roll: 
cheers trev


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the numbers are increasing rapidly 

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox
55JWB; Jason
trev; Trevor&Evelyn

*Possibles*Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT

Great stuff folks [smiley=smash.gif] 
And Iam sure that you are most welcome with all the TTs, Jason 

Are you booking hotel rooms? Not long to go?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

trev said:


> Hi Danni
> please pencil our names in Danni if evelyn can get time off her work :roll:
> cheers trev


If you can make it Trev Beth an I will be going down on the Friday and staying over at the Travelodge at Chippenham Leigh just off the M4


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I'm ging down on Friday too -----> to help set up on Saturday :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Danni
> ...


 Thats great Andy, will get a room booked as soon as poss, hows things anyway, apart from the weather
[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Count me in for this.

Mervyn


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mlarner said:


> Count me in for this.
> 
> Mervyn


Great Mervyn; you are on the list 8)

*Definites*John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox
55JWB; Jason
trev; Trevor&Evelyn
Mervyn

*Possibles*Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Count me in too please! Not sure if i'll do friday AND saturday, maybe one or the other, but definately stick my name down please


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Count me in too please! Not sure if i'll do friday AND saturday, maybe one or the other, but definately stick my name down please


GreaTT sTTuff, Cam 

Friday would only be an over-night stay for peeps who want to be at Castle Combe early on Saturday (to help set up or to enter the Concours or go on track). The main event is Saturday 8)

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox
55JWB; Jason
trev; Trevor&Evelyn
Mervyn
CamV6

*Possibles*
Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello everyone.

It's that time of year again when you have the chance to vote for your favourite Audi related Club, Tuners and Dealers in the Audi Driver Awards.

http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Click the Audi Driver Awards 2008 link on the right hand side to fill out your voting form to select things like the best Audi Club, Best Audi Club Event, and Best Audi Communications, amoungst others.

Voting is closing this monday - 1st September, so you really need to get your votes in now!

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> It's that time of year again when you have the chance to vote for your favourite Audi related Club, Tuners and Dealers in the Audi Driver Awards.
> 
> ...


Already done a couple of days ago 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'm booked in at the Hilton for the friday and saturday nights.

I need to know who wants to have their car on the club stand so I can get enough passes, and get them out to you in time.

So I need a PM with your full name and address if you want a pass asap please.

I also need a PM if you are going to want a seat on the table for the gala evening please.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Well I'm booked in at the Hilton for the friday and saturday nights.
> 
> I need to know who wants to have their car on the club stand so I can get enough passes, and get them out to you in time.
> 
> ...


On the club stand please and a bum on the seat for the gala dinner for me


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm booked in at the Hilton for the friday and saturday nights.
> ...


Me too


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Club Stand Only Please Nick
Thanks


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Nem said:


> I need to know who wants to have their car on the club stand so I can get enough passes, and get them out to you in time.
> So I need a PM with your full name and address if you want a pass asap please.
> Nick


Nick,
Stand pass please. PM Sent
Mervyn


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Come on folks, let's make this a *really BIG* meeting!!!!!!!!!! 

Let's have loads of cars on the club stand (tickets are free)
And the Gala Dinner at the Swindon Hilton is YOUR CHANCE to witness your favourite club achieve the rewards they deserve.
We all owe it to our club to support the chaiman and committee scoop the accolades  8) 
[£35 for a dinner should be fine with any and all on here?!! And you don't need to stay at the Hilton to be part of the award dinner, if you find cheaper accommodation a little further afield]

So, come on: let's hear it. Who puts their car on the club stand for free? And who will join us for the ADI Awards Dinner   [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]  8) [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

As the price of the Hilton goes up with time, I have now booked the Marriott, Swindon for £70 per night.
Details are here for anyone decided to come 

http://www.laterooms.com/en/p1301/hotel ... shire.aspx


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

OK, I enjoyed last year so I'm up for this again, but I won't be doing any track sessions this time.

Do I need to book anything on the audidriver web site? 
When I looked on the book-on-line link there was no _"I just wanna come through the gate" _option. 
Is it pay on the gate perhaps?

PM sent to Nem for a club stand pass.

Brian


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, decided that I will be coming, so please put me on the list Dani.  .

Only for Saturday though, will be travelling down early morning and back the same day so i'm afraid I wont be there for the Awards.

Is there any particular time to arrive for to be on the club stand?

PM sent to Nem for a club stand pass.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> OK, I enjoyed last year so I'm up for this again, but I won't be doing any track sessions this time.
> 
> Do I need to book anything on the audidriver web site?
> When I looked on the book-on-line link there was no _"I just wanna come through the gate" _option.
> ...


Great Brian 

you only need to book track sessions and/or the dinner with Audi driver.



CHADTT said:


> Ok, decided that I will be coming, so please put me on the list Dani.  .
> 
> Only for Saturday though, will be travelling down early morning and back the same day so i'm afraid I wont be there for the Awards.
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,

excellent news  
,,,,,,,,, well, if you please can arrive after 9am :wink: 
[any time really, but the sooner you turn up the better your spot on the stand]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So the list is growing 

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox
55JWB; Jason
trev; Trevor&Evelyn
Mervyn
CamV6
Brian; VicTT
Phil; CHADTT

*Possibles*
Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT

*Please will all of the DEFINITES PM NIck = Nem for a pass for the Club Stand!!!!*


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so I have 15 club stand passes with me now. I'm going to post out the ones tomorrow to the people who have given me their address already.

I have to confirm how many I have sent out by the 3rd October, so that is the cut off date to get on the club stand. either than or when all 15 have been allocated if that happens before.

So if you want to be on the club stand, and not in the general parking, you need to say so and send me your address.

Current club stand cars are:

Nem
A3DFU
JohnH
gloveywoo
TT RS
CHADTT
VicTT
B16TTC
gadgetboy38
CamV6

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nem said:


> Right, so I have 15 club stand passes with me now. I'm going to post out the ones tomorrow to the people who have given me their address already.
> 
> I have to confirm how many I have sent out by the 3rd October, so that is the cut off date to get on the club stand. either than or when all 15 have been allocated if that happens before.
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey you guys... count me in. I can show off the 'new' car....  What do I need to do next?
Sally


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hey you guys... count me in. I can show off the 'new' car....  What do I need to do next?
> Sally


Hi Sally ,
PM Nem (Nick) for a club pass to park up with the rest of us 8)

See you there

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So the list so far of 13 passes is:

Nem
A3DFU
JohnH
TT RS
CHADTT
VicTT
B16TTC
gadgetboy38
CamV6
G12MO X
conlechi
gloveywoo
ttjay

These are going out in the post tomorrow. I then have 2 left only so I need to know if anyone wants them this week.

Nick


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi NEM
Can you please send me a pass for this event? I need to show off my 'new' car.....How much is it and how do I pay you?
Cheers.
Sally


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sally Woolacott said:


> Hi NEM
> Can you please send me a pass for this event? I need to show off my 'new' car.....How much is it and how do I pay you?
> Cheers.
> Sally


Hi Sally

Drop me a PM with your address so I can send you out a club stand pass. That's free 

I believe though it's 10 quid on the gate when you arrive. Not sure if that's per car or per person. I'll check and let you know.

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Nick, can i ask (if you know) whether the stand is indoor, outdoor or outdoor/covered, and what the car cleaning arrangement/facilities might be please? We gotta look our best now havent we?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Ooh, and one other thing, Ben (T7BNW) will take definately take the last stand ticket if its available, i just spoke to him and he's well up for it! 

You want me to get his address for you?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Nick, can i ask (if you know) whether the stand is indoor, outdoor or outdoor/covered, and what the car cleaning arrangement/facilities might be please? We gotta look our best now havent we?


The stand will be outdoor and not covered at all. So expect rain and wetness galore.

We're going to have a 3m x 3m marquee for the club merch stuff I'm hoping. Could do with someone speaking to Rob to see what t-shirts, keyrings etc etc we have got we can have on the day... 

Wouldn't have thought there will be any cleaning facilities available at all mate.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

CamV6 said:


> Ooh, and one other thing, Ben (T7BNW) will take definately take the last stand ticket if its available, i just spoke to him and he's well up for it!
> 
> You want me to get his address for you?


Let me have full name and address and I'll get that sent out.

That's it for the club stand then people...

Nick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

if anyone drops out i would like to be on the club stand


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

caney said:


> if anyone drops out i would like to be on the club stand


I'll ask if there is room for 1 more, let you know.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, so just a few points for people attending and those on the club stand:

Gates open at 8:30am for you to come into the site.

All cars on the club stand must have their pass displayed to be directed to the club show area.

There is a £10 entrance fee per person payable on the gate for all people, club stand or not.

Grand parade for all club stand members at the end of the day - 4:45pm.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I see you guys can sort yourself perfectly well when I'm at the French ClanTT meet :wink: :roll: 

So here it goes:

*Definites*
John; John-H
Dani; A3DFU
Andi; YellowTT
Gadgetboy
Paul; bigbison
James; gloveywoo
Mark; conlechi
Nick and Julie; Nem
TT RS
Sam; G12mox
55JWB; Jason
trev; Trevor&Evelyn
Mervyn
CamV6
Brian; VicTT
Phil; CHADTT
Sally woolacott

*Possibles*
Rhod; Rhod_TT
Rob; robokn
PissTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nick, are you organising (bulk ordering) the tickets for the gala dinner to, possibly get the discounted price if there are sufficient numbers? Or do you want everyone to sort themselves out?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Nick, are you organising (bulk ordering) the tickets for the gala dinner to, possibly get the discounted price if there are sufficient numbers? Or do you want everyone to sort themselves out?


We get a reduced rate if we get 10 people for a table.

So far we have me, Julie, you and John and I think thats it.

Nick


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is going to be a mobile wheel repairer on site? I managed to scuff a wheel during the ClanTT trip last weekend, so it would be handy if I could get it repaired at this event.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> I see you guys can sort yourself perfectly well when I'm at the French ClanTT meet :wink: :roll:
> 
> So here it goes:
> 
> ...


You missed me off this list! Im also on the stand!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My club stand pass arrived today  thanks Nick

Mark


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine too


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

And mine cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And mine 



T7 BNW said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I see you guys can sort yourself perfectly well when I'm at the French ClanTT meet :wink: :roll:
> ...


Sorry :? 
I've now added you to the *defintes* list


----------



## Avus_TTr (Apr 16, 2007)

I will be there - will try to meet as many of you as poss


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Club Display Pass Arrived, Lets Hope For Good Weather !!


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Club Display pass arived Today - Thanks Nick

See You all on the 11th


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks all good and it'll soon be here


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

ANy link to the trackday prices plz?

If not whats the cost of basic admission?>


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here you go Matt: http://www.autometrix.co.uk/trackdays.html


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

do I still get a club display pass??  I am planning to be there very early as I have to leave after lunch... just tracking in the morning only...

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

55JWB said:


> do I still get a club display pass??  I am planning to be there very early as I have to leave after lunch... just tracking in the morning only...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jason


Anyone who wanted a club stand pass had to let me know before last week really. All 15 passes I had have now been allocated.

Nick


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Got mine this morning, thanks Nem.

Keep an eye on metcheck.com for the weather.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> ANy link to the trackday prices plz?
> 
> If not whats the cost of basic admission?>


 comming along Matt ?

Mark


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > do I still get a club display pass??  I am planning to be there very early as I have to leave after lunch... just tracking in the morning only...
> ...


Bugger, I thought being on the list early was going to help, bugger being so busy lately...  I will be there at around 8.00 so will have to sort something, I was there last year with RS246 but would rather stick with the TT boys n girls this year, especially after seeing so many friendly faces at Rockingham...

I will sort something somehow...

Cheers

Jason


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Phew! - got through an MOT today so no problems coming


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

55JWB said:


> Bugger, I thought being on the list early was going to help, bugger being so busy lately...  I will be there at around 8.00 so will have to sort something, I was there last year with RS246 but would rather stick with the TT boys n girls this year, especially after seeing so many friendly faces at Rockingham...
> 
> I will sort something somehow...
> 
> ...


I'd basically invited people wanting a stand pass to pm me with their address over the last couple of weeks. I have asked already tho if I can have a couple more people on the stand. Caney and Hark have both asked as they haven't got a pass yet. So when I hear back from ADI I'll update you.

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

conlechi said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > ANy link to the trackday prices plz?
> ...


Might do, as long as don't have any wedding stuff to sort that weekend as thats taking up quite a bit of my weekends at the mo, only a couple of months to go. :roll:

Also depends if can get on clubstand cos if not guess I will just have to meet up with you lot later....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Matt, would be good to see you mate, head down if you can! Let you have a listen to the sub as i know your waiting to hear it!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger, I thought being on the list early was going to help, bugger being so busy lately...  I will be there at around 8.00 so will have to sort something, I was there last year with RS246 but would rather stick with the TT boys n girls this year, especially after seeing so many friendly faces at Rockingham...
> ...


Cheers Nick,

I will PM you my details just in case...

Jason


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

See you there guys, looks like it's going to be a good one!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

From past experience: it's easy to squeeze one or two more cars on the club stand?

I'm looking fw to the event


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

This is pretty local to me. But seeing as only got my 225 yesterday, im up for it but only whatching, that ok? Do I just pay on door for entrance only?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> This is pretty local to me. But seeing as only got my 225 yesterday, im up for it but only whatching, that ok? Do I just pay on door for entrance only?


Yep , the more the merrier , you don't have to go on track 

just pay on the door and look for a load of shiney TT's 8)

see you there

Mark


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

trying to get a pass out to this one - last year the ticket nearly cost me a new set of alloys- HMMMM I wonder if the credit crunch has hit Neath yet ?! :lol:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
We will be coming along, clanTT stickers and all.

Is it too late to get a place on the stand Dani? It will be good to see you and John H again and so soon 

Aiming to be there for 9.30am


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I seem to have lost the thread as to who is dealing with the club stand passes.  My name is on the list but I have not received the pass yet. Also I have not received any notification as to who I pay for this or whether I pay on the day. :?: I have sent a pm to Nick. In case he is not the person I need to be in touch with, I am posting something on the site.

Can someone please help me

Took delivery of Mark2 RED 2.0lt FSI a couple of weeks ago and I am looking forward to showing it off.  

The Red Devil is back - yesss

Sally


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Im also still waiting for my pass so dont panic

Nem (nick) is the person you want to speak to regarding stand tickets. They are free!

Its £10 for every one to enter on the day and that you will just pay on the door.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi.

I've got about 5 passes to post out yet, including you two 

Will get them done tonight to post tomorrow.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent, Steve! See you there


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Still no sign of my pass, If i dont receieve it in time can we meet the night before or early that morning? Im staying at the local Hilton on friday night.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

They were all posted out yesterday. I was waiting for the last address off someone before making the trip to post them.

Nick


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

Hiya,

Just got back from out of the UK. I can make it this Saturday. Since I dont fly out again until next week. Is there any chance of getting a club pass? I know I'm late but just trying my luck. I can pick up at the gate if available??

I should be there in the morning. Can we pay for track sessions on the day?

Regards,
Waseq


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

WAZ-TT said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just got back from out of the UK. I can make it this Saturday. Since I dont fly out again until next week. Is there any chance of getting a club pass? I know I'm late but just trying my luck. I can pick up at the gate if available??
> 
> ...


See you there Waseq 

Mark


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

only just seen this.

i'm busy until the afternoon and probably won't be able to get there until after 2pm, and assume even as a spectator i will miss most of the day?  not sure if there's much point being there for a few hours

being so late, if i paid on at the gate, what would happen to parking etc.?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There are no more stand passes available I'm afraid. I already managed to get from our initial 15 up to 20 on the stand.

There will be other normal parking tho.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And of course anyone coming late may be able to negotiate the meal at the award dinner for Saturday night with Sally of Audi Driver. She will be there as always [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Got my Stand Pass today.....whew....glad about that  thank you
See you on Saturday - all bright and shiny. 8) Weather looks good for a super day.
Sally


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

not a problem, as i'm not 100% certain on time etc.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Nem, also received mine!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I will be setting off at about 10/11 in the morning ( Friday ) see you all there


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

See you all on Saturday - if anyone wants me to bring anything, send me a Pm

Thanks

Jay


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be setting off at about 10/11 in the morning ( Friday ) see you all there


We may meet on the way: I aim to set off around lunch time.

btw, we'll all meet at the Hilton for a drink tomorrow night 
errrr, I mean: tonight :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Oh, and I'm bringing my dictaphone this time, Andy :twisted:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi

What time do I HAVE to be there tomorrow? Want to come, but the idea of getting up at 6.15 tomorrow is taking the piss ever so slightly.

Does it matter if I don't get there till later. Can I still come on the club stand if I get there at like 10?

Matt


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hark said:


> Hi
> 
> What time do I HAVE to be there tomorrow? Want to come, but the idea of getting up at 6.15 tomorrow is taking the piss ever so slightly.
> 
> ...


 Should be fine Matt ,
last year people were arriving throughout the morning , when you get to the gate tell them you are on the TTOC stand area

see you there

Mark


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Was a fun day out!

Looking forward to seeing the pictures that every one got??? (did any one except for matts brother even get any pictures? )


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

1 or 2 here


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Just added a few to the Pics Thread


----------

